

Should I post a newsletter on a week-end? - melkisch
http://faiscifaisca.tumblr.com/

======
melkisch
77% of the people say no but I have read articles saying the opposite. I
wonder What's your experience on this.

------
byamit
What's your newsletter about?

------
steeven008
Tuesday is the best everyone knows that

~~~
melkisch
Early in the morning, pre lunch, post lunch, end of the afternoon?

